# What happened to......



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

What happened to the users viewing forum box? A few minites ago it was there and now it is gone. It only tells us the MOD'S for a particular forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

cj9788 said:


> What happened to the users viewing forum box? A few minites ago it was there and now it is gone. It only tells us the MOD'S for a particular forum.


I was working on the server and disabled it for a few minutes. It's back now.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Ok I just saw it was back and began to think I was seeing things. Or not seeing things.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Relax, cj, and next time try not to be so anal! :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now, Nick. Don't call cj an athol.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I did not mean to come off as anal if that is the way it the way it sounded then I do apologize.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually with our growing usage, we may have to do way with that feature. I can be quite server intensive. For now it stays though but at some point in the future, it may have to get removed.


----------

